# gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9 has no lirc support any more?

## raylpc

I bought a Hauppauge WINTV PVR 250. And now I'm setting it up by following http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV. It says lirc support is removed since gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9.

 *Quote:*   

> Note: As of December 2004 and Kernel 2.6.9, the LIRC patch is no longer included in either the Gentoo or Love sources. What finally worked for me were the plain-old, unpatched, vanilla 2.6.9 sources (emerge development-sources). I configured them as close as I could the config below (I2C and BT848 are used by LIRC and IVTV so don't miss those), and then I followed the LIRC and IVTV instructions later in this document. Welcome to the bleeding edge 

  I checked it in make menuconfig and indeed the lirc options are gone. Where can I get the patch for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9? Or the lirc support has moved to the userspace completely? Thanks.

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Multimedia'.

----------

## bravo911

Help! i'm having a hell of a time setting up the remote to my saa7134 tv tuner card, and best i can tell, i need the ir-kbd-i2c and lirc-i2c modules. If the lirc-i2c modules are no longer part of the kernel tree, how do I get these modules for the 2.6.9 and later kernels? I was hoping that upgrading my kernel would perhaps help resolve my problems, not make them worse. Does anyone know a reason for this?

----------

## platojones

I'm using the lirc-0.7.0 from portage.  That contains the kernel modules as well as the userland daemon.  Works like a charm with ivtv and mythtv.

----------

## raylpc

platojones, great to hear it's working. What kernel are you using? Is it gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9?

----------

## soya

FIRST OF ALL: if you emerge the last version of the ~x86 lirc, which is the 7.0-r1, you can forget the following.

Maybe you're interested in: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/2.6-koutput-user.xml

What i did:

```

emerge config-kernel

config-kernel --allow-writable=yes

if it gives tou errors run: source /etc/profile && env-update

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=X emerge lirc

nano /etc/conf.d/lircd

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"

echo "irexec &" >> ~/.xinitrc

/etc/init.d/lircd start

You also need a ~/.lircrc

NOTE:

X is:

none, any, animax, avermedia, avermedia98, bestbuy, bestbuy2, caraca, chronos, comX, cph03x, cph06x, creative, fly98, flyvideo, hauppauge,hauppauge_dvb, ipaq, irdeo,irdeo_remote, irman, irreal, it87, knc_one, logitech, lptX, mediafocusI, packard_bell, parallel, pctv, pixelview_bt878, pixelview_pak, pixelview_pro, provideo, realmagic, remotemaster, serial, silitek, sir, slinke, tekram, winfast_tv2000.

You could also use:

--with-port=port (port number for the lirc device)

--with-irq=irq (irq line for the lirc device)

--with-timer=value (timer value for the parallel driver)

--with-tty=file (tty to use [Irman, RemoteMaster, etc.])

--without-soft-carrier (if your serial hw generates carrier)

--with-transmitter (if you use a transmitter diode)

```

----------

